# Are all 3 pin fan extender wires the same?



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

for some reason when I try to add an extender for my fan to reach my fan controller it wont work. It only works when the small wire to the fan is pluged in directly to the fan controller. I tried 2 different fan extenders and both didnt work. Im not really sure if I should order more


----------

